# help hydra in shrimp tank



## corrie (Aug 10, 2014)

hi eveeryone i have a shrimp tank with golden bee's in it but i have notest i also have a lot of hydra in the tank. my question is there a way i can kill the hydra & not my shrimps ?


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

It usually happens with new tank startups for me.. it should go away as your tank matures. In terms of treating it... I usually just squish what I can see with my fingers lol.


----------



## Shrimpette (Feb 17, 2015)

I believe No Planaria works on hydra as well. Canadian Aquatics sells it, check with Patrick or Charles. I had them mail some to me when I had a planaria outbreak in one of my tanks.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Squishing them is not a good idea. Each piece can regenerate into a new Hydra.


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

I had hydra and planeria from over feeding when I tried a baby shrimp powder type food. I also got "no planeria" from Canadian aquatics. Easy to use, didn't harm any shrimp and wiped out the planeria and hydra in one treatment.


----------



## corrie (Aug 10, 2014)

ok ty all i have sent pat a email ordering a no planeria  so hopfuly it gets rid of them


----------

